# Bearers of the Word - A CSM Project Log



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

After FINALLY completing my 3k Space Wolves Army (I'll update that P Log with the final models eventually...) I'm breaking into my second project to last me hopefully the next 12 months or so.

The Word Bearers!

So far I'm 2 models into a regular CSM Squad, more so trying to get used to painting in something other than grey. Any C&C is welcome before I get well and truly stuck into churning out models.

Thanks for looking! (The Girraffe terrain they're stood on is to reduce their overall levels of Terror so the average viewer can look upon them without soiling themselves.)

Bayonet

*Champion*





































*CSM*


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice work, i really like how you managed to obtain that rich and deep red


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi! Thanks alot for your kind words.

I've also just completed this guy as a 'treat' for myself!
*
Chaos Chosen*


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think these guys are a good start.

I think overall they work pretty well. The words bearers scheme is going well.
I also think the skin and horn tones are looking good.
I also like that you're getting to address all of the details. A lot of people painting chaos marines skip the details- and with chaos the devil is really in the details.

I do have a few criticisms though.
- these guys look like the paint is pretty thick and you're losing detail, thinning your paints a but will help
- the red is nice and deep with the wash on it, but it ends up muddying the areas I would expect to see highlights as well. An additional gentle highlight of the red after the wash would do wonders, making the models more rich, appealing, and complete.
- the OSL really isn't working. The blend is decent, but the angle from the gun is wrong and wouldn't really cast on the edge of the pauldron like that, besides the blue is jarring compared to the dim armor colors
- be a bit more careful as you go over the trim, studs, and chaos decorations the silver doesn't seem even.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Kreuger, I appreciate the time taken to give it! Hopefully I can work on the points raised as the project develops.

Another quick update is my Terminator Lord:





































The red looks slightly paler but it's a camera phone and artificial light - it's the same shade side by side as the other models in the PLog =)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

What I've notice is that the mutations and horns and spikes really bring out the Word Bearer qualties. I like how you have taken advantage of the mutations. 

If you look at the pictures; the first looks very awesome, then you go to the second, and this is the one that kind of just looks boring. for some reason the normal look doesn't seem to look good on the Word Bearers. I'm just saying it from perspective. Then the third one just looks fantastic. Out of the pictures so far, I'd say that this one looks the best. It looks like you replicated it from ADB's novel _The First Heretic._ The terminator does enough to make him Word Bearerish with the spikes all over the armor.

I would also say the powerfist looks very well. It's interesting, but these Word Bearer pieces have really given me a different perspective on a Word Bearer Army. Most Word Bearer armies look very boring. You've done well to give them an awesome look.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello! 

After a break I'm back on trying to complete my CSM army, after along, long, long time painting I've finally got my Forgefiend to a standard I'm happy with.

Thanks for looking!

Bayonet


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooh, these models are looking very nice. I'm not a fan of the ectoplasma bitz on the Forgefiend, but that's an issue of mine with the model, not with your (excellent) paint job.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm so following this project, you've done the Word Bearers justice, and also I would say nice work on the horns things (as someone mentioned earlier). The absolutly first model with the Slaaneshi head, how did you paint that one exactly?


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Thankyou for your kind words guys, they really help me to keep going!

@Forkmaster, the bone coming from his skull was painted Dheneb Stone and washed with devlan mud, left to dry, then a thinned red wash applied to where the bone breaks the skin!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Bayonet said:


> Thankyou for your kind words guys, they really help me to keep going!
> 
> @Forkmaster, the bone coming from his skull was painted Dheneb Stone and washed with devlan mud, left to dry, then a thinned red wash applied to where the bone breaks the skin!


Thank you so much, I might try it out myself!


----------

